# Czech Pandur LAV -



## Kirkhill (27 Jan 2006)

8x8 Stryker-type LAV with a fold down Remote Weapon Station comprising a 30mm cannon, a pair of 5km Spike-LR ATGMs, a 7.62 coax, smoke dischargers and an EO suite.




> Czechs to Buy 199 Pandur II APCs for $1 billion
> Posted 27-Jan-2006 05:41
> Related stories: Contracts - Awards, Design Innovations, Europe - Other, General Dynamics, Guns - 20-59 mm direct, Missiles - Anti-Armor, New Systems Tech, Other Corporation, Tanks & Mechanized
> Also on this day: 27-Jan-2006 »
> ...



http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/2006/01/czechs-to-buy-199-pandur-ii-apcs-for-1-billion/index.php#more

This is the manufacturer's description on the Weapon Station shown.  It is not yet clear if the Weapon Station has yet been selected.



> RAFAEL Announces Release of Unique Weapon Station
> 
> Haifa, May 2004 – RAFAEL Armament Development Authority announces the release of its RCWS-30 (Remote Controlled Weapon Station), equipped with a 30mm caliber gun and multi-purpose missiles (patent pending) - the latest, most advanced, powerful, and lethal weapon station, to be unveiled at the Paris Eurosatory 2004 exhibition, June 14-18.
> 
> ...



http://www.rafael.co.il/web/rafnew/news/news-260504.htm


----------



## ArmyRick (26 Feb 2006)

That LAV looks interesting and rather large. The PWS with a 30mm gun, co-ax and spike missiles? Thats a lot of fire power, I wonder if that large PWS has stab or if it takes up any space on the inside?


----------



## Kirkhill (26 Feb 2006)

Rick, this is what I got from the manufacturer's site. 

They claim it doesn't take up space inside.  It also collapses for travel and elevates for combat.  The picture below apparently is its entire mass.



> RAFAEL's Samson RCWS 30 remote controlled weapon station offers a unique combination of lethality and maximum crew survivability. Suitable for most light armored, high mobility vehicles, RCWS 30 allows under-the-deck operation from any position (gunner and/or commander) without occupying space inside the vehicle.



http://www.rafael.co.il/marketing/area.aspx?FolderID=280&docID=994&searchText=RCWS-30

It also has all the electronic bells and whistles: day-night sights, laser range finder, GPS, fire control computer, gunner/commander redundancy, auto-tracker.  It is also stabilized for firing on the move.


----------



## Blue Max (27 Feb 2006)

Poland has already placed an order for this family of vehicles.

*http://www.army-technology.com/projects/patria/*
"In December 2002 the Polish Ministry of National Defence announced the selection of the Patria AMV to meet their requirement for 690 armoured vehicles. Poland's state owned military production company, Wojskowe Zaklady Mechaniczne, is prime contractor and Patria a major contractor for the basic vehicle. 

The 690 vehicles for Poland include: 313 fighting vehicles with the Oto Melara Hitfist 30P turret and 30mm ATK MK 44 guns; 87 vehicles equipped with under armour operated 12.7mm heavy machine guns; 118 command and control vehicles: 48 engineer reconnaissance vehicles; 46 armoured battlefield ambulances; 46 armoured recovery vehicles; and 32 6x6 configuration reconnaissance AMVs. Serial deliveries began in 2004 and will continue to 2013. The first 90 Armoured Personnel Carriers will enter operational service with two infantry battalions of the 21st Mountain Brigade and the 12th Mechanised Brigade of the Polish Army in 2006."


----------



## Blue Max (1 Mar 2006)

Sorry gents, I am surprised no-one caught this. I confused the Pandur ( Austrian 6x6) with the Patria (Finnish 8x8). :-[

Without taking either for a spin around the proverbial block I preffer the Patria design. 8)


----------

